

Scientific Method to Analyze Travel Results - jamonaz
http://www.volunium.com/
Dreaming, Researching, Booking, Experiencing and Sharing. Sound familiar? These are the five steps in the travel cycle that every traveler goes through. While there will never be a website that will be able to improve upon dreaming, we at Volunium have been able to improve on the researching and booking stages of this process. In fact, not only have we improved them, we have combined them into one smooth, efficient and simple process.
======
zerop
Good one. So does this scientific search do NLP on review comments?

